# Skidsteer Dealer markup?



## sle (Dec 28, 2006)

I was just thinking today and had a question for you guys.
I am in the process of buying a new loader.My ? is, how much does a dealer make off a sale 
of a new loader?(markup)
Is it as good as in Landscape/snow removal?
I know that some may chime in and post that its all about service.Which I agree with.
I don't know, maybe I am to nosy.
Thanks


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

i was once told that there is anywhere from 10-20% mark up on stuff like that.


----------



## sle (Dec 28, 2006)

buckwheat_la;1025093 said:


> i was once told that there is anywhere from 10-20% mark up on stuff like that.


Thanks Buckwheat for replying.
I would of thought it would be closer to 40-50%.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I can't imagine it's that high on a machine in the tens of thousands of dollars. 

10-20% seems realistic, and reasonable.


----------



## sle (Dec 28, 2006)

2COR517;1025101 said:


> I can't imagine it's that high on a machine in the tens of thousands of dollars.
> 
> 10-20% seems realistic, and reasonable.


Yea 2COR517 I guess I am glad I'm in this industry.
Allot more room for profit.
Nice dog in your av. I know those dogs are very intelligent.
I myself have a German Shepard and he is one smart SOB.
Good luck to all this upcoming season.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks. That's Myles. Three years old. AKC Rough Collie. Last time we checked 92 pounds 

I'm sure the equipment market is cut-throat, especially where things have slowed down but they still need to pay interest on the equipment on the lot.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

well there is also a big difference in whether we are talking mark up on the selling price or mark up on the "list" price. Just bought a machine for 75k that "lists" for over 90k. dealer must have thought this would make me feel better or something......


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

BMW, did you post pics of the new loader? If not let's see it. You paid $75,000 for it?


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

I will be posting pictures of it the day it comes in. The rep said about a week because the machine is coming from one of their out of state locations and then they have to add a couple things like my radio  yeah out the door the total was just over 80k but this puppy is loaded to the max. I will be sure to post pictures the day it arrives!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Can't wait to see it! I'll bet it's cool.

For OP, There will always be a mark-up on things like this. Some dealers will deal more than others. I think if you're looking brand new, you don't have as much room to deal. I recently ordered a new Bobcat that I'm waiting on as well, they gave me some off the list price and there are some dealer incentives going on now. It's a good time to buy, because demand is down right now. I also saw some real good deals on 1-2 year old machines that look brand new. Good luck!


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

it is pretty slick!! it's a 297C. What type of Bobcat do you have on order?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Although there may be 10-20 points on the machine, the dealer will get hidden kickbacks (dealer bonus bucks-normally to the tune of 5%-to put towrards inventory of equipment or parts), and a finders fee for writing the financing end of things. That being said a dealer can easily make 10K on a 40K machine. Plus, they get the warranty work, and parts and service from the client, where markups are bigger. Not too shabby for writing up a deal.


----------

